
How to Build Project Management Software Like Basecamp, Only Better - evgencherkashyn
https://rubygarage.org/blog/how-to-build-pm-software-like-basecamp
======
dbg31415
Why would people do this when there the market is flooded with great tools?

1) Basecamp sucks, no question. That's not the only tool out there... not by a
long shot.

2) GitHub + ZenHub is great for tasks, kanban board, burn down charts. And
GitHub as your core allows for integration with like everything out of the
box... Marker for Simple Bug Reporting, Harvest for Time, tons of application
monitoring tools...

* How people build software · GitHub || [https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

* ZenHub - Agile GitHub Project Management Software || [https://www.zenhub.com/](https://www.zenhub.com/)

* Marker - Annotated Screenshots Sent to any Bug Tracking Tool || [https://getmarker.io/](https://getmarker.io/)

* GitHub Time Tracking - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-time-tracki...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-time-tracking/fgkmkpoadhhloghmnnbodkoikmffafoe)

* Track errors with modern exception logging for JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Java, and Node.js || [https://sentry.io/welcome/](https://sentry.io/welcome/)

3) The Atlassian Suite isn't terrible either. But personally I think their UX
sucks and everything they make looks severely dated.

4) There are a bunch of good open-source tools... I wouldn't even recommend
clients use these though since the cost is dramatically higher (in terms of
setup and customization and maintenance time) than GitHub and all the tools
you'd ever want. Building your own tools... it's incredibly expensive, and
unless that's the goal of your startup... you should just pay someone else to
provide this service.

* Taiga.io || [https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/)

* The Trac Project || [https://trac.edgewall.org/](https://trac.edgewall.org/)

* Overview - Redmine || [http://www.redmine.org/](http://www.redmine.org/)

* Mantis Bug Tracker || [https://mantisbt.org/index.php](https://mantisbt.org/index.php)

* Home :: Bugzilla :: bugzilla.org || [https://www.bugzilla.org/](https://www.bugzilla.org/)

